# Pneumatic I just built for a buddy



## Cole&Jacksdad

I built this for a buddy. This will be decked out with vines, legs, arms and a pumpkin head that will follow the TOT's.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Movement looks good. Will you be putting together the completed prop soon?


----------



## DarkLore

The mechanism looks great. The finished prop ought to get some good scares.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad

DarkLore said:


> The mechanism looks great. The finished prop ought to get some good scares.


I can't wait to see it after you put your touch to it.


----------



## Wildcat

Looks great.


----------



## Dead Things

Pumpkin Creep has always been one of my favourite pneumatic props, look forward to seeing your take on it.


----------



## Lord Homicide

whatever ends up being on the end of that i'm sure will scare the hell out of folks. it has great movement. now you're making me want to test my skills at pneumatics - damn. too many projects in my head


----------



## Dixie

Awesome movement. This is gonna be a good one!


----------



## beelce

YES...!! So far so GREAT


----------



## DarkLore

When C&JD joined the ranks of our NTX/Okie haunters a while back, I learned of his enthusiasm for pneumatics and welding. I mentioned my admiration for Woodys prop and recruited C&JD to construct one. Without any plans to go by, what you are seeing was created by trial and error.

The next step was to attach legs to verify overall stance. I coated the entire mechanism with material used to coat truck beds. This serves to prevent rust and give a flat black coating to hide the base parts of the prop. The paint can shown in the photo is there for a size comparison. This image was taken in the evening so the lighting isn't great.


----------



## DarkLore

In rested mode, the prop lays close to the ground. Due to a second set of holes, we can set the rest position a little higher if needed.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad

Looking good!


----------



## DarkLore

At the end of the base, I constructed a box to hold the controller and pneumatic valve. The box is quite sturdy and built strong enough that I could stand on that box without any harm to the prop. That may serve a purpose to stabilize the finished prop.










I've ran one main wire through the mechanism before any surfacing is done. This wire comes out through the base, directly into the box. The head control will be driven via this wire, connected to a Monster Guts Nerve Center.


----------



## DarkLore

In order to make sure the box is secure, I contoured the bottom of the box to match the frame. I have secured it with 1/4" bolts by drilling holes in the frame and tapping the threads.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad

Did you get a chance to run it with the nerve center?


----------



## DarkLore

Cole&Jacksdad said:


> Did you get a chance to run it with the nerve center?


No. I was in the process of drilling holes when my daughters and friends arrived for dinner. I had to stop working. I need to program a new script in the nerve center. That won't get done until I find a suitable growl. I want it to sound like a monster not like an animal or a lion. Something like the growl used for the Hulk.


----------



## DarkLore

I used small wood blocks, knotched to fit the frame, to make vertibrae and rib holders. Using 5/8" tubing and coat hanger wire, I made individual ribs. When I'm ready, I will coat the whole thing with plastic bags and liquid nails. The current structure is for form only.


----------



## DarkLore




----------



## Cole&Jacksdad

Looking GREAT!


----------



## DarkLore

Cole&Jacksdad said:


> Looking GREAT!


It looks like a very large dog when it's down. It's starting to take form. I'd figure it to end up as looking like an 8-9' tall creature hunched over when it's finished.


----------



## DarkLore

Here's the design I created to cover the control box. I plan to ink or paint this onto the stained box and then apply a coat of poly.


----------



## DarkLore

Working on the arms this morning. When C&JD and I were planning the overall materials for this project, we found that metal ribs and arms would add a significant amount of weight. For the arms, I pondered pvc but I decided I'd prefer wood structure if I can do it without adding alot of weight.

By sanding down the wood, I get a base that is more like a tree and I can cut alot of weight. Before I sanded this left arm and shoulder brace, I was not happy with the weight. Now it barely seems to add weight at all.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: This prop just keeps getting better and better....


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad

How are the arms in the down position?


----------



## DarkLore

Cole&Jacksdad said:


> How are the arms in the down position?


I grooved them at the shoulder to hold position well. At the elbow they are adjustable - until I start skinning him. At the position shown in the photo, they line up with the ground a couple inches above. I will make hands similar to my pumpkin groundbreakers - with wire and tubing. And I'll attach those at a height that either rests on the ground or barely above.

It is coming along as I planned. Except that i accidently drilled through my wiring when I mounted the vertibre. I can redo that. The head will be the tough part.

Btw - the elevated image shown is not fully raised. I clamped the cylinder tube to keep it standing.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad

darklore said:


> it is coming along as i planned.


:d


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're making good progress on this guy, DL.


----------



## DarkLore

Cole&Jacksdad said:


> :d


I don't know if that emoticon is a smile or not but my wording should have said - as "we" planned. Obviously C&JD and I have worked through this together. We have no plans to go by. I just meant I am getting stuff done and it might get finished by Halloween.

Unfortunately Roxy, our Texas heat and life's other chores will probably slow down progress soon. We'll have to start partaking of one of the haunt enthusiast's most noble traditions - NTx/Ok Drink N Thinks.


----------



## DarkLore

Here's the prop at rested position with both arms attached.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

WOW, you made that for a buddy?!?!?!
_Remember me..... your long lost buddy?_ 
Seriously, it's looking fantastic! That is super nice, I hope your buddy knows how lucky he is. 
Kudos to you for your good work and good deed!


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad

The Halloween Lady said:


> WOW, you made that for a buddy?!?!?!


I built the mechanism for Darklore aka my buddy. He is detailing it.


----------



## Troll Wizard

You know DarkLore, it makes me think of some of these work out machines that people get tired of and want to give away. I wonder if some of them can be adapted to use for making these pneumatics? The base of the one you are showing looks like it came from one of those types of machines.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad

Troll Wizard said:


> You know DarkLore, it makes me think of some of these work out machines that people get tired of and want to give away. I wonder if some of them can be adapted to use for making these pneumatics? The base of the one you are showing looks like it came from one of those types of machines.


I have seen some projects like those before. This one was made from the ground up though.


----------



## Dead Things

Nice work DL and C&JD. A couple of ?'s. How did you create the bend in the spine and are those wooden blocks holding the ribs?


----------



## DarkLore

Dead Things said:


> Nice work DL and C&JD. A couple of ?'s. How did you create the bend in the spine and are those wooden blocks holding the ribs?


The curve of the spine took some trial and error because you can't tell if it looks right until its put together. C&JD cut sections of metal and welded them together.

The rib vertebrae are sections of 2x2 with a large knotch cut out. On the ends I drilled holes with a Forster bit for the tubing to fit in. Inside the hole it's flat with a tiny hole drilled in. The tiny hole is for a piece of coat hanger wire to help form the rib to a proper curve.


----------



## Daphne

This is coming along really well. It looks great.


----------



## Dead Things

DarkLore said:


> The curve of the spine took some trial and error because you can't tell if it looks right until its put together. C&JD cut sections of metal and welded them together. QUOTE]
> 
> Wow, that's impressive! Look forward to your progress on this.


----------



## DarkLore

Ugh, re-wiring this thing was a pain. I accidentally drilled through the first wire. And I needed an additional wire for lights. Since I didn't want thin crappy wire, it took quite a bit of effort and a few additional drill holes to avoid the pivots.

I cut up a foam pool noodle to thicken the body and limbs. Then began coating. I'll do the head last.



















Btw - the wood pole is just propping him up. Current height, not fully extended is approx 4'6". If the figure were standing it would be about 8-9'.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I rather like this unfinished look. It's so skeletal


----------



## Troll Wizard

Cole&Jacksdad said:


> I have seen some projects like those before. This one was made from the ground up though.


Watching the video it was very smooth. Some of the ones I've seen have a kind of jerky motion at the top end. Good Job! :jol:


----------



## DarkLore

Roxy - I could easily see the prop in a skeletal direction. If I did do it skeletal, I'd be tempted to try just a torso with a riser. Like a torso laying outside a grave, that does a push-up movement, rising out of the dirt.

For good or bad - that look will go away when it's painted. I started working on hands.


----------



## RoxyBlue

DL, the tapatalk images are not showing


----------



## DarkLore

RoxyBlue said:


> DL, the tapatalk images are not showing


Sorry, the images are fixed now. I've completed the hands with one coating over the version shown. Of note - due to the leg positions, the right hand has to turn outward, while the left hand can face forward depending on the desired pose.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks for fixing the pictures, DL. I love seeing long skinny fingers on a prop. It adds to the spooky look.


----------



## Dead Things

Looks good, DL. What are you planning to make the head out of, and is that a 1" bore cylinder? The stroke looks to be about 12".


----------



## DarkLore

Dead Things said:


> Looks good, DL. What are you planning to make the head out of, and is that a 1" bore cylinder? The stroke looks to be about 12".


Good questions. Re the head - I'm considering a foam pumpkins but I'm quite sure they are too small. Therefore, I suspect I'll have to do something similar to my pumpkin groundbreakers. Which was...

Per the advice of my local MnTakers, it was made with wadded up grocery plastic bags. Then twine wrapped around the circumference. Then mache-d and coated. Then eyes and mouth cut, and inner bags all removed.










For this dude, a lot will depend upon the mechanism to turn the head.

I don't recall the size of the cylinder we used and I'm not near it to check. CJ&D, do you recall the size?

(if the pic doesn't appear I'll fix it later. Image is in my albums.)


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad

Looking great!!!!


----------



## DarkLore

I've now got the entire body coated and put on a draft coat of grayish green paint. Unfortunately, the weight increase isn't supported by the same pressure. Cranking it up enough for the initial couple inches meant it somewhat slams forward with too much exertion. I'm going to need to test some different pressures and valve settings. I might even have to redo the arms in PVC. But it doesn't appear to be the structure that is a problem so much as the added weight of the liquid nails.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad

Dead Things said:


> Looks good, DL. What are you planning to make the head out of, and is that a 1" bore cylinder? The stroke looks to be about 12".


15" stroke and I believe 1 1/4" bore.


----------



## DarkLore

I intend to make the final coloring a signficantly more saturated green. And I still need to add the foliage. This was a simple coloring with paint I had handy. I figured it would give me an idea of how bright the coloring needed to be to stand out on Halloween against the black risers.



















Here's a picture of the cylinder label to look up. I measured the stroke...it's 15". There's no particular need to use a cylinder with the same stats. It's more important to get the placement and angle adjusted, and be sure your cylinder is big enough to lift the final prop. This one can do it. But I have to find a balance between air pressure and speed of raising the prop so it doesn't slam forward. Unfortunately the time I can spend on it is dwindling.


----------



## RoxyBlue

He looks as if he's getting ready to punt a football

I like the use of the stringy cloth as a dressing on this guy. Have you looked at the color under the lighting conditions you'll be using for him?


----------



## DarkLore

RoxyBlue said:


> He looks as if he's getting ready to punt a football
> 
> I like the use of the stringy cloth as a dressing on this guy. Have you looked at the color under the lighting conditions you'll be using for him?


He does doesn't he? I set it up outside under similar lighting. The tint is okay but it needs stronger green coloring. I plan to have a small ground light turn on when he rises. I have some led spots for that.


----------



## DarkLore

I'm unsure if this tapatalk hosted image will show. I may need to fix the link at some future time.


----------



## spankyr1

Wow everyone needs buddy's like you.. Lol


----------



## djtrance

*Wow*

Would you mind sharing any of the measurements you guys used?


----------



## DarkLore

I'm a 43 reg. I'm not sure about Cole&JD.

(I dismantled the computer holding my illustrations and measurements. I will get out the tape measure and post a diagram with measurements.)


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad

DarkLore said:


> I'm a 43 reg. I'm not sure about Cole&JD.


:lolkin:


----------



## djtrance

LOL. Thanks guys!


----------



## scream1973

I too would be definately interested in the dimensions..


----------



## Creature901

cool


----------



## DarkLore

Okay...here are some dimensions illustrated on an overlay over a photo of the pumpkin creep. If using this thread as a resource for your creep project, I ask that you reference back to the HauntForum thread to further promote this great site to others. Please do not copy to other sites without asking. A special nod to Woody would be nice too.

Note that my illustration shows the hips further up from the hinges. In actuality, the pelvis is almost directly over the pivot area. It should also be mentioned that many of these lengths can deviat without affecting the prop. These are lengths that C&JD and I came up with based on trial and guesswork.


----------



## DarkLore

Showing the base mechanism only...


----------



## DarkLore

And a few labels on the standing position...


----------



## DarkLore

To head off the questions that normally appear in my inbox...

Illustrations were hand drawn (finger drawn?) using an iPad (3) with the iDraw software app..available via the Apple App Store. No laptop or desktop programs were used in the making of these images. And no animals harmed...although I nearly sat on the dog. Enjoy!

The purple lines shown are perspective lines I often draw in image backgrounds, but erase before posting. As a reference image is draw as two point perspective.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad

Nicely done on the measurements!


----------



## CreeepyCathy

dang. That thang is wildly wicked. I love it!!!!!


----------



## Lunatic

I freakin love everything about that prop! Creepy hands.....Bravo Darklore!


----------



## DarkLore

I our North Texas/Okie MnT yesterday, I had some assistance to stuff a bag to use as the basis for a pumpkin head. Today I used Great Stuff foam to coat the bag. After a couple cans and letting it dry, I started carving.


----------



## DarkLore

These show the pumpkin unfinished, but close enough for me to get a judgment on the size. Using a sharp Buck knife, it carved just like carving a real pumpkin. Once I complete my shaping, I'll coat it with a thin layer of liquid nails...then carve the inside a bit thinner.


----------



## DarkLore

These images were just taken (at night, poor lighting). Apologies for the quality. They give an idea of the current size...which I think is pretty close to my expectation. This is with the head sitting on the ground, not mounted or in proper position. This pumpkin head is huge compared to a foam pumpkin from a hobby store. Thus my need to custom make it.

Btw...thanks for the comments.


----------



## Xpendable

This is going to be one bada$$ prop!


----------



## DarkLore

First coat of paint. After I see it in the daytime, I'll decide whether the coloring needs improvement.


----------



## DarkLore

So far, I'm pleased with how it looks at night. It will need some final detailing though. Next step - deciding the best way to mount it, light it, and eventually carve eyes.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad

The pumpkin head is looking GREAT!


----------



## RoxyBlue

He is going to be one cool dude


----------



## DarkLore

I plan to mount the head using a black vent motor with a long threaded rod. I will mount a surface area disk at the top of the rod to spread the stress when the mechanism lifts.

I'm guessing I can wire an 12v ice cube relay to reverse polarity on the motor to make the head move back and forth. I did something similar on my werewolf prop to make his torso turn. On that prop I used two car relays. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## DarkLore

I haven't tried this yet, but these images illustrate my plan to use one switch to move the head left or right. Wiring a switch to reverse polarity will change the motor direction.

I'd like to control the head with a pivoting motor movement driven by the controller, but I'm not satisfied with the durability and storage of the prop if I implement it that way.


----------



## DarkLore

The motor and mount are done. Next I have to fit the pumpkin to see if this will support the weight. After some review of springs..Cole&JD and I have determined the cylinder needs to be a bigger bore size due to the weight of the creature.

Note- this motor design pivots on its own. It does not use a relay to redirect.


----------



## DarkLore

So...it turns out my mount fits near perfect. In a resting position, the head is just off the ground. Now I have to hook up the wiring. I've been contemplating whether I should leave the pumpkin intact or cut eyes.

Sorry the photos enhance the perspective distortion a bit.


----------



## DarkLore

Here's a brief sketch of my wiring plan. Warning...I have not completed this prop yet. You are seeing in progress images. Use at your own risk. If any of you wiring gurus want to provide feedback, please IM me and I will change the diagram.

Heck I'm not even sure if the Nerve Center works this way yet! I am assuming it switches like a Fright Ideas F104 (a alternate controller).


----------



## haunt on hannum

man impressive


----------



## Death Master

Very good job guys I can’t wait to see it done. I just built my 2nd one. One thing you might want to try is a bigger dia. air cylinder. I had a smaller one first then went to the lager due to the fact that it looked a lot smoother when it raised up


----------



## DarkLore

Death Master said:


> Very good job guys I can't wait to see it done. I just built my 2nd one. One thing you might want to try is a bigger dia. air cylinder. I had a smaller one first then went to the lager due to the fact that it looked a lot smoother when it raised up


Thanks DM. I bought a new cylinder a few weeks ago. I saw your video earlier today and noted to C&JD that your cylinder looked identical to the larger one I bought. We haven't tried it yet though.


----------



## Death Master

One more thing use flow control if you have it that way the creep is not slamming when it comes up or down.


----------

